# Prepping squirrels



## WolfPack (Nov 6, 2010)

Alright.....so for the first time ever I am gonna knock me down some squirrels soon......so I can be better prepared for when my son gets older and I start to take him out hunting, would like to start small and work up from there.  What I want to know is what is best way for prepping them....to de-bone or not?  soak them in anything?  Heard some folks say they are tough meat?  I think I will be able to skin them just fine, at least the video made it look easy, lol.  If there is a thread already posted on here about similiar questions, just direct me there....thanks in advance!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 6, 2010)

Depends on how you want to eat them.  My two favorites are. 1.  to quarter them in salt water for 24 hours, then buttermilk for 12-24 hours and then season them to your taste and fry them.  Can make gravy like this also.  Soaking them helps them not be so tough. 
2.  Boil them just like chicken  for chicken and rice just substitute squirrel for the chicken

Both ways are Delicious IMO!!   kill tons each year and eat them all the time.  Gook luck!!


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 6, 2010)

You will find that young squirrels can be fried successfully and eaten with enjoyment.Young squirrels will be smaller generally, and their appearence skinned, will be light colored(white).Old squirrels look red or dark after skinning,they feel tough or hard when squeezed.Pressure cook old squirrels for at least five minutes,this will be trial and error,if you don't have a pressure cooker,parboil them until fork tender.Then you can fry them or continue the boiling process until done and add rice,dumplings,or noodles,flavor to taste.You can make mulligan stew,add some barbeque sauce etc.,etc..I like to soak my squirrels in salt water for a few hours before cooking,it removes a lot of blood.Pick hair off meat, and any shot that might be in them.Fried squirrel is best IMHO.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 6, 2010)

well, we like to quarter them, and make boneless meat and make shishkebobs (sp)http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/huh.gif


----------



## Kvillehunter (Nov 7, 2010)

We just had some temps in the 30's.  Do y'all think the squirrels are safe to eat now.  I was always told to wait until a good frost to eat them.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 7, 2010)

The only reason not to is wolves(warble worms).They are very easily seen under the skin.A few redbugs or ticks, never stopped me.If you've got squirrels,get er done.


----------



## br6ppc (Nov 7, 2010)

I have always loved a good fried squirrel with gravy and a good sweet potato. The old squirrels can be par-boiled and then smother fried in the gravy. We have never soaked them in anything. Just salt and pepper.
As for squirrel and rice, I like it with either white rice or yellow rice. 

I just got a deer for the freezer yesterday and the squirrels are abundant this year. This week, I'm going to get me some squirrels . 
I think its late enough and cold enough for the "wolves" to be gone. My grandad always told me to wait until the first frost to kill squirrels and I've never seen a squirrel with "wolves", so I guess his advice is good advice.


----------



## Kvillehunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks... I like to hunt them, but I don't care to kill them if they can't be used.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 7, 2010)

Even when frying, I like to parboil them a little bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

fishfryer said:


> You will find that young squirrels can be fried successfully and eaten with enjoyment.Young squirrels will be smaller generally, and their appearence skinned, will be light colored(white).Old squirrels look red or dark after skinning,they feel tough or hard when squeezed.Pressure cook old squirrels for at least five minutes,this will be trial and error,if you don't have a pressure cooker,parboil them until fork tender.Then you can fry them or continue the boiling process until done and add rice,dumplings,or noodles,flavor to taste.You can make mulligan stew,add some barbeque sauce etc.,etc..I like to soak my squirrels in salt water for a few hours before cooking,it removes a lot of blood.Pick hair off meat, and any shot that might be in them.Fried squirrel is best IMHO.





Yep.


----------



## 5 string (Nov 7, 2010)

Dont laugh, im not much of a cook unless it is grilling..    but what exactly is parboiling  is it just bioling them in water?


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 8, 2010)

I would guess the term is a contraction of partial boiling.What it means to me is to boil something just a little,to make it more tender.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 8, 2010)

ive never soaked mine in salt water. how much salt are yall disolving in the water. i usually soak mine in beer over night.


----------



## fishing_lanier (Nov 8, 2010)

All of these sound good, and I'm going to try some of them.  

I have always cleaned them, turned them upside down on the grill, and put about a half stick of butter in the chest cavity.  Take it off, and eat it off the bone.


----------

